# Cub Lo boy 185 throttle trouble



## tamorton (Jan 21, 2014)

The throttle cable on my 185 won't stay in high/fast position. It goes into that position with no trouble, but I have to wedge something in it to keep it there. Also, what's the easiest way to remove the steering wheel or get to the throttle cable should I need to replace it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There is usually a detent in the throttle control pivot plate. If the throttle lever is bent,or the pivot rivet is loose, it will do this. 
If the rivet is loose,remove the control,and set it on a metal plate. Then peen the rivet ,a bit,to tighten it .


----------

